# I'm shocked!



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

That's the right way to do it, with a heavier arrow and 2 blade head. Try get up to 500-550gr with maybe a Magnus Stinger (with bleeders will be fine too) up front. Good luck with your 13 month l-o-n-g wait to get to Africa!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks, za boy*

At the end of the last trip, it seemed a good idea to wait 24 months to return. What was I thinking? Why would a man want to wait that long to repeat one of the best experiences of a lifetime?

Anyway, hoping to see some photos soon.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*2010 Season*

Here is one for you. Shot about a month ago. Also experimenting with a heavier arrow with FOC of 18%. 300 Spine Easton Axis Nano APG with 200gr at the tip. The arrow zipped through the Gemsbok, picked it up at 50 yards.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Well done, Deserthuntr. Thank you for sharing.

Can't decide whether I'm more fond of the Gemsbok or the Waterbuck. Handsome critters, for sure.


----------



## Avid (Jul 25, 2010)

Deserthuntr said:


> Here is one for you. Shot about a month ago. Also experimenting with a heavier arrow with FOC of 18%. 300 Spine Easton Axis Nano APG with 200gr at the tip. The arrow zipped through the Gemsbok, picked it up at 50 yards.


Great photo and nice report. One day I hope to hunt Africa when I can get the funds.
________________
Avid


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My congrates to you Ian, this is a nice gemsbocke. Seems you stock of billtong is in you pocket.
I decided for this year also for a heavier arrow, Gold Tip 100+ Big Game / spine 280 with 180 grain SF broadhead.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice one Ian. 

For some or other reason I have not had the chance or opportunity this year. I shot one Impala this year for management reasons. Nothing serious. But yes, I did not book any hunts because I was worried that the soccer world cup would have an impact on accommodation and prices on hunting farms. Next year it will be back to normal.


----------

